# Both 3rds



## Fdoublesharp (Oct 19, 2011)

So I'm turning to the classical contingent to try and discover music that utilizes both 3rds in one chord.

Hendrix's 7sharp9 doesn't qualify. 

As you've probably guessed, I play guitar, and love my theory, but I'm relatively (very) new to classical music and theory.

Where in the classical world would it occur? Composers, works etc?

Ty so much.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm not quite sure I understand what you're asking. Any major or minor triad (or chord containing either of those) will have both a major and a minor third in it.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

violadude said:


> I'm not quite sure I understand what you're asking. Any major or minor triad (or chord containing either of those) will have both a major and a minor third in it.


I think he means a minor third and a major third above the root both sounding in the same chord. Coda of Sibelius 4 last movement I think has some of these.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> I think he means a minor third and a major third above the root both sounding in the same chord. Coda of Sibelius 4 last movement I think has some of these.


So you mean like, a chord spelled C, E-flat, G-flat and B-flat?


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

violadude said:


> So you mean like, a chord spelled C, E-flat, G-flat and B-flat?


No, I mean a chord built on C with both E naturals and Ebs.

The Hedrix 7#9 chord is a major chord with an added sharpened ninth, enharmonically equivalent to a minor tenth ie a compound minor third which clashes with the major third.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> No, I mean a chord built on C with both E naturals and Ebs.


OOHHHH got it. That's called a "double inflection" isn't it?

Anyway, I believe Walton's viola concerto contains quite a bit of that. 



 Listen around the 1 minute mark.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Debussy Feuilles Mortes:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I GOT JUST THE WORK!!!!






The last chord (of all chords too!) of the whole sonata, Prokofiev combines C major and C minor triad. It's brilliant. And hilarious.


----------

